# Dakota flat battery



## jamcj191266 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi all hope you can help, have a flat battery on my 2012 autotrail Dakota, am plugged in and have tried pushing vehicle/ leasure battery button above hab door on control panel but nothing happening, should it light up to say I'm charging vehicle battery or what am I doing wrong. 
Any help appreciated john


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

John,

Have you switched on the charger? It's usually on the Sargent unit in the overhead lounge cupboard behind the cab. If it's working properly, you should see 'AC' on the control panel above the door. 

The leisure battery is the default setting, but you can change it simply be selecting 'vehicle'.

Just had another thought; if your 'van has a factory fit solar panel, the it should be charging both batteries automatically, although it would take a very long time to recharge a flat battery.

Roger


----------



## jamcj191266 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi thanks for reply charger has been switched on for weeks on drive, zig sign on above door, have factory solar panel, when i push button above hab door it just beeps and shows leasure status on panel.
Regards john


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Check the in-line fuse on the leisure battery feed cables. If its blown it prevents charge going IN as well as current coming OUT.

If the battery is totally flat I dont think the Sargent unit will charge it. (I seem to recall reading somewhere that if the battery voltage was below a certain figure the charger thinks there is no battery and doesnt do its job)

Is the stsrter battery OK ??


----------



## jamcj191266 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes you are correct I've had to connect charger to van battery to give it small charge then was able to switch over on Sargent unit.
Thanks john


----------

